# New Satin but what colour is she??



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

I got this little girl today


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Looks like a dark cham tan to me


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

The top colour looks argente to me - I think I see an undercoat?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Can a mouse be red eyed dominant yellow?
Because it looks like a poor dominant yellow with red eyes, to me. :?

I'd say recessive yellow, but due to location, that's a negatory.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

We only have dominant yellow in the UK (Ay not ee). But you wouldn't be able to see a tan belly on such a mouse even if it were genetically there.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Are we sure it's tan?


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

I can take a picture of her belly?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

It looks like there's a demarcation line? What you really need is a photo of her side to see if there's a dividing line between top colour and belly colour. But yes, a belly photo too


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I see the line too, but I can't tell if it's just the lighting. . . 
Belly photo would be great!


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok more pics, my camera has a super bright flash so its made her look a bit more ginger than she actually is! :lol: here is a few shots of her without the flash which is her actuak colour, I cant seem to get a belly shot she's too wriggly, any ideas on that one??


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Okay, wow. HUGE colour difference there!
I'm going with -dark- Champagne self.


----------

